# snorkeled brute still stalls in water... carb vents up....



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey my brute still stalls out in the water when the front end dips under.... they say its the little white box on the carb vents.... welll i plugedd the hole on the box and the vents go up..... soo what can it be? i have a big quad run to attend too saturday and my buddy has the same problem on his honda... we have to get this fixed.....if theres any other options of why she stalls..... would be nice... the air box is always dry too....

Both bikes are snorkeld..


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I would replace the white canister with a "T" make sure everything electrical has dielectric grease on it


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

there should be a small drain coming from the bottom of the carb bowl, it's the overflow / drain tube. You should plug this with a golf tee when you're riding in deep water, they normally have a one way check valve in them to keep water out but they rarely work.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't you just leave that carb drain tube off ?? Since you can tighten the screw it isn't really needed... Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

No it still functions as an overflow if your carb bowl gets over full it will rub out the overflow / drain tube. Need to plug it for deep riding


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

okay, but us deep riders, and that's all I do is ride in water.. I close em up.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

drtj said:


> I would replace the white canister with a "T" make sure everything electrical has dielectric grease on it


:agreed: have had the same problem with a buddies 650 it was plug wires with no grease.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

hp488 said:


> :agreed: have had the same problem with a buddies 650 it was plug wires with no grease.


 x2^^^^


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Spark plug wires... And the connector plugged into the coil... The front coil is right above the upper left shock mount... Gets under water quick... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

plugging the overflow .? will it make damaged if i always have it plugged 100%?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Di- grease Plugs i figure would be the solutoin


----------

